# just got it running!!!



## chuck foster (Sep 13, 2007)

i just got this one running last week  , it is one of jay peters lil brother engines. i didn't like the cylinder head   that the plans called for so i made my own. other than that the plans were very good  .

the other engine i have had for about a year and it will be the next one to get going. it is a 1/4 scale galloway from dick shelly. so far the plans are good with only minor personal changes.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc274/aermotor8/models001.jpg

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc274/aermotor8/models005.jpg

if anyone is looking for a kit to build i can recomend both kits. i don't know who if anyone is building the lil brother kits but i would like to know because i would like to get the aircooled one.

thanks
         chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Chuck,
Nice looking engines, hope they run as good as they look.
It was the full sized versions of these that kept the world running before mains electricity took over.
If you look at my post about Malpas steam fair in the UK it has a lot of shots of the full size.
http://freeforums4u.com/viewtopic.php?t=328&mforum=homemodelengine

John


----------

